# earthquake building/compensation



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Can anyone offer advice, my friends have a house in the L'Aquila region, their house was damaged in the earthquake and is classed as an E. Someone has submitted their 'papers re this damage, but this person is hard to get hold of. They arer due to visit soon, can anyone offer advice re how does the compensation scheme work, I do know that you can get 100% for external damage and 80% internal damage, how does it work with the local commune? for eg, do they have builders contracted to do the work? Is there a 'cap' on price of work, so these lovely people are not exploited? any advice would be helpful. Many thanks.


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

many residents are having serious problems getting the funding promised ... and its a bit of a lottery.. the people that submitted the forms are the ones to approach first .... as regards being taken advantage of.. well thats just part of life and will be normal... how to limit that..impossible.. 

in essence that property is now listed as uninhabitable and a certificate to allow it to be lived in again will have to be issued.. as the defects have been listed with the comune and grants applied for the work will all have to be carried out in full and with inspections.. so its bound to be costly... unfortunately its something you friends will have to accept.. and hope that they have trustworthy and honest help.. it does happen..more often than not..... however costs here are high .. as regards levels .. depends if they were in the zones marked as in the crater.. 

lots of areas felt the quake... and is is the way many people then applied to comunes in the hope of getting their house done up for nothing .. showing damage that had been there long before any quakes.. on the periphery of areas that had been strongly effected by the quake in L'Aquila.. in fact it was quite a common site to see people knocking chunks out of their building to support their claims... the problem for them now is they have had their homes declared unsafe and cannot get back in without the work being done.. and the grants have been strictly limited to those areas badly effected and to those properly damaged.. 

so with this going on all the time it means everything takes a lot longer to sort out and things have to be verified.. with a limited amount of funds.. and a huge pool of claims not all property is getting granted to the max level as promised ...


----------



## pugwashington (Dec 20, 2008)

bunty16 said:


> Can anyone offer advice, my friends have a house in the L'Aquila region, their house was damaged in the earthquake and is classed as an E. Someone has submitted their 'papers re this damage, but this person is hard to get hold of. They arer due to visit soon, can anyone offer advice re how does the compensation scheme work, I do know that you can get 100% for external damage and 80% internal damage, how does it work with the local commune? for eg, do they have builders contracted to do the work? Is there a 'cap' on price of work, so these lovely people are not exploited? any advice would be helpful. Many thanks.


I think the answer to your questions are hard to give
1) the commune will make sure your friends are not ripped off - at the end of the day its them getting ripped off too.
2) the 100%/80% split is I think a rumour. It might be the case in historical centre but as far as I know these regs have yet to be delt with. The historical centre being the last. 
3) They need an archiect to submit a project that then gets accepted. Not sure from what you have said if this is true.
4) As work progresses - commune submit money into a bank account for work to be done - you then submit 20% of what they have contributed. A special account for this has to be set up.
5) as far as I know the deadline is June
6)Unless theirs is a stand alone house they should be part of what is called an aggregate. The rules for the formation of aggregates have been in process all year. Their aggregate should be registered at the commune. they have to sign documents to become part of it. The aggregate as a whole submits a project on the basis of the person with the largest surface area appointing an archiect who then represents everyone.

Hope this helps


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

The people I know that are being compensated do have houses in historical centre of village, I can confirm that 3 of them are not residents. Re the date for submission, this seems to keep changing, and I am sure it is a major headache for each comune, and I am sure things must change as they go along as their task is massive and complicated. No-one has had to deal with such a massive problem in this area in their working lifetime, so little wonder it all seems so complicated. I would advised anyone to keep in touch with their commune, they are the people with power and determine everything on their 'patch'


----------

